# CORN RELISH/SALSA



## NorthernWinos (Sep 15, 2008)

It's that time of the year that you can't keep up to the produce....

Even the late sweetcorn is getting ripe...so..time to make some more Corn Relish/Salsa...








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~CORN RELISH~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

3 QTS CORN CUT FROM COB [RIPE OR OLD FROZEN CORN WORKS]
2 CUPS CHOPPED RED & GREEN PEPPERS
1 CUP CHOPPED ONION
1 TBLS. CELERY SEED
1 TBLS. SALT
1 TBLS TURMERIC
1 TBLS. MUSTARD SEED
2 TBLS. DRY MUSTARD
1 CUP WATER
1 QT. VINEGAR
1-2 CUPS SUGAR

SIMMER 20 MIN.
PACK INTO JARS.
PROCESS 10 MIN.

ENJOY!!!


----------



## farmer (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like the the same reicepe that my mom makes. It's good stuff!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 16, 2008)

Would it be permissable to throw a few jalapenos in there


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 16, 2008)

wow that looks great!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 16, 2008)

Waldo said:


> Would it be permissable to throw a few jalapenos in there



It sure would Waldo....

I think the original recipe had some cabbage in it, but I don't put any in there.

I prefer it mild, but Jim would love a hot batch....

Hummm....Still have some fairly ripe corn out there....Jim has been feeding it to the horses....Next batch will throw in some Jalapeños...and will surely mark the jars as HOT</font>......

Thanks Waldo....I get in a rut and just make the same stuff each year. Jim will love it with Jalapeños.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 16, 2008)

I always love corn relish, but the problem is after I sit down and can't stop myself and polish off a pint of the stuff................................


Cindy makes a mean 14 day sweet chunk pickle that everybody loves and would pay good money for, but too much work for that! She made a second batch this year and hit upon the idea of putting some of my dehydrated crushed pepper flakes in some. She labeled those hot and oh boy are they good. The sweet really balances with the bit of heat and they are delicious!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 16, 2008)

We like to scoop it with Tortilla chips...a jar dosen't last long around here either.

A friend and I can eat a pint jar of pickled beets together in one sitting.

I pickled some asparagus...I opened a jar and gave it to friend to 'taste'....before I knew it she ate the whole jar...



There really aren't that many asparagus spears in each jar...so actually it was kind of a joke.....





*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Sep 16, 2008)

Does pickling the asparagus make it less offensive in the bathroom or is it just as smelly?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 16, 2008)

Haven't noticed the pickles being like that....

The fresh stuff affects some people more than other with the strong urine smell....

Then there are other gassy vegetables....I love them all!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 18, 2008)

Made another batch today and added Jalapeños....we'll see how it is received....










To the right.....Yesterday I made some 'Snappy-Tom'...Hot tomato juice. Jim use to drink Red-Beers....now it's more wine...so the Snappy-Tom is just another breakfast drink.



Now I got to get all this stuff to the root cellar....



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Waldo (Oct 8, 2008)

Mzzzzz NW, you be kerful now an dont drop one of them thur jarz of korn relish wit dem jallypaneos in em..that sucker libel to roll all thuh way down to arkanysaw afore it gitz stopped


----------



## Waldo (Aug 10, 2010)

Damn I sure miss her !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 10, 2010)

You know Waldo as this post popped up as current, I read from page one before you posted and was re-reading it and was saying to myself, I really miss NW. I hope she gets to make all the wine she can, tend to her flowers, trees , grapes and so on all she wants. Yes we miss her.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 10, 2010)

Waldo I know exactly how you feel. 

I lost my best friend ever at the ripe old age of 59 a year ago this week from a massive stroke of all things. 

A toast to those we have lost (much too soon) and miss so much.......


----------



## Dean (Aug 10, 2010)

I was just thinking about her the other day as I pulled out my last jar of "spicy tom", which I make every year now in honor of her. Matter of fact, we've also made lots of jam and pickles this year too. She'd be proud!


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 11, 2010)

sure miss her too!!!


----------



## uavwmn (Aug 12, 2010)

wow, I have been wanting to try something different to can this year. and this is it!! 


No root celler but I have a mean pantry closet!!






Actually, when I saw the avatar, it was like she was right there with us.
She is dearly missed~


----------



## joeswine (Nov 3, 2010)

GOES TO SHOW NO MATTER HOW MANY POST YOU WRITE OR NOT ITS THE PEOPLE CONTACT AND THE MEMORIES THEY SHARE WITH US THERE NEVER REALLY AREGONE,ARE THEY ?


----------

